# Guest speaker for the Hudson River Fishermen's Association on Oct 14th



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

October Meeting 
For the October 14th meeting we are pleased to have Captain John McMurray speaking on saltwater flyfishing and light tackle. Captain McMurray, is an avid fisherman and outdoorsman for most of his life, and a saltwater flyfishing guide in the New York Metro area. He currently work as the Program Officer for the Norcross Wildlife Foundation, in New York City, which has distributed over $15 million in conservation grants since 1982, much of it directly targeted for protection of fish and fish habitat. His background includes a three-year stint as the Executive Director of the Coastal Conservation Association New York (CCANY), four-years as a Coast Guard Fisheries Law Enforcement Officer, and five years as the founder and owner of One More Cast Guiding Service in Rockaway New York. In addition, he has had articles and/or photography published in Flyfishing in Saltwaters, Saltwater Flyfishing, Saltwater Sportsman, Tide Magazine, L.I. Fisherman, Noreast Saltwater, Reel-Time.com and the New York Times. (Check out his article in the October 2003 issue of the Salt Water Sportsman Magazine) Don't miss this one if you want to expand your fishing horizons.

All fishermen are welcome to come down to the October 14th general meeting at 7:45 PM. The meeting takes place at the Ridgefield Park Elks, Corner of Spruce Ave and Cedar Street in Ridgefield Park NJ. A $2.00 donation is requested for non members. The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association is accepting new members. Starting in October, a $25.00 membership is good thru January 2005. For more information, go to www.hrfanj.org


----------

